# Ghost in wood



## Albert Kiebert (Feb 20, 2017)

Sometimes when working on a piece, patterns/figures seem to appear that makes you wonder if your seeing things or not. Here are a couple of shots of what I believe is an outline of a misty/ghostly dog face (Great Dane?) being blown by the wind. What do you think ???

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 6


----------



## DKMD (Feb 20, 2017)

Did you leave the lid off the lacquer again, Albert?

That's some really nice spalt!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 8


----------



## Albert Kiebert (Feb 20, 2017)

Hey Dave, Not been sniffing the Lacquer, some times you just work a piece so much that you get very familiar with every detail, perhaps too much ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jim Beam (Feb 20, 2017)

I see dead people......

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 20, 2017)

It looks more like ren, from ren and stimpy....

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Clay3063 (Feb 20, 2017)

Seeing this post brought tears to my eyes as I reflected on an old camp song we used to sing. "If you're happy and you know it.... Share your meds."

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Clay3063 (Feb 20, 2017)

Beautiful bowl though. I mean that. Awesome! Ghost or dog or not. That's really nice.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## NeilYeag (Feb 20, 2017)

I love Ren and Stimpy

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Albert Kiebert (Feb 21, 2017)

Love me some Ren & Stimpy !! Got a collection of Boogers around here somewhere....


----------



## CWS (Feb 21, 2017)

Bartender, I will have what he's drinking.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 21, 2017)

NeilYeag said:


> I love Ren and Stimpy





Albert Kiebert said:


> Love me some Ren & Stimpy !! Got a collection of Boogers around here somewhere....



I have the first 3 seasons on dvd....


----------



## chippin-in (Feb 22, 2017)

That looks kind of similar.

By the way I was kind of thinking Marmaduke with a really long neck


----------



## Albert Kiebert (Feb 23, 2017)

Robert, Marmaduke is who I thought of also. Nice piece your working on, hope to see in finished section before long!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Feb 23, 2017)

chippin-in said:


> That looks kind of similar.
> 
> By the way I was kind of thinking Marmaduke with a really long neck
> 
> View attachment 122613


I see a rat...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

